# Milestone X 604 SBF?



## dadud (Jan 30, 2012)

i bootlooped my milestone x, tried flashing a droid x 602 sbf and it just sits at the bootloader with error a5,70,70,00,1f. anyone know how to fix this on the Milestone X? Edit, my bad, i meant the 602 SBF. cant edit the title.


----------



## BHuber09 (Jul 14, 2011)

Milestone sbfs are carrier specific. What's your carrier?

FreeMyMoto!!!


----------



## dadud (Jan 30, 2012)

BHuber09 said:


> Milestone sbfs are carrier specific. What's your carrier?
> 
> FreeMyMoto!!!


Alltell, but i wish to remove all the cell phone capabilities of the phone anyways, i plan on using it as an ipod touch like device with wifi


----------



## dadud (Jan 30, 2012)

i managed to find a foreign sbf file for the milestone and unbricked it, now im wondering if its possible to get it to run cyanogen mod. i heard you have to be on 2.2 to do it, and its impossible to get from 2.3.5 to 2.2 without screwing it up.


----------

